# BLS Study Guide



## medicnick83 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Here is a BLS study guide that a guy did while he was doing his BLS here in South Africa.

When I did my BLS course, I got hold of him and changed a bunch of stuff on his study guide.

So original credit goes to him, Mr Burger, but I guess I can take some credit as I have made ALOT of changes.

URL to get the file: http://www.quickshare.co.za/files/xz0obapu/BLSstudyguide.zip.html

PS: Sharing is welcome, so is comments, but also remember - this guide was done according to protocols and teachings in South Africa.


----------



## HTVEMS11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.This is fantastic.I'm in EMT training right now and this is definitely going to help.Thanks so much !


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 22, 2011)

HTVEMS11 said:


> Thanks for sharing this.This is fantastic.I'm in EMT training right now and this is definitely going to help.Thanks so much !



Cool, hope it helps!

Just remember, that is the stuff we were taught (last year) so if things have changed, just correct it on the print outs so you don't learn the wrong stuff.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a .docx file, if you want to download it and can't open it here is a free link to a website that will convert it to a .doc file. A .doc file can then be opened in good old word for windows:

http://www.doc.investintech.com/

Nice diagrams in this by the way


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

Martyn said:


> This is a .docx file, if you want to download it and can't open it here is a free link to a website that will convert it to a .doc file. A .doc file can then be opened in good old word for windows:
> 
> http://www.doc.investintech.com/
> 
> Nice diagrams in this by the way



I tried to save it as a .doc file, but when I did that, the file changed (layout etc) so I left it as .docx

I guess I could've .pdf the file, but, I gave the .docx file so people could make changes where they saw the need to.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 23, 2011)

You should provide the *.pdf also because a lot of people cannot view and edit *.docx still I'm betting. All about Open Office now (y'know, I am not sure if that can view and edit it, I bet it could too). To view this file, I just uploaded it to my gmail, and then clicked view when I looked at the attatchment. Some pages were blank, but for the most part, it worked. I think it's a pretty nice summary of EMT with a couple more things that wouldn't normally be taught in EMT in my area, and some acronyms I haven't heard of.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Some pages were blank



There are no blank pages, but this happened when you 'changed' or 'converted' the files which is why I didn't.



Aprz said:


> I think it's a pretty nice summary of  EMT with a couple more things that wouldn't normally be taught in EMT in  my area, and some acronyms I haven't heard of.



Welcome to South Africa! We have lots of acronyms to share!


----------

